# Webalizer suddenly stopped as of the end of December 2009



## drywash (May 13, 2010)

Webalizer suddenly stopped as of the end of December 2009.  No reports were generated for January 2010.  I have insured that our script in /etc/crontab  is still running:


```
31      1       *       *       *       root    /root/webalizer-wrapper daily
```

I have even run this script manually and it seems to show any users who are missing the webalizer directory.  Yet I see no new usage files within the users webalizer directories.  Nor do I see the reports.

I'd greatly appreciate any advice one can give me to get this working again.

Thank you!


----------



## Vye (May 14, 2010)

Can you show us what your webalizer-wrapper looks like? Also, try executing webalizer with -d and see if it is having a problem somewhere.


----------



## drywash (May 18, 2010)

I tried

`./webalizer-wrapper daily -d`

nothing different seemed to happen.    same issue.  Any ideas?

Thank you!


----------



## drywash (May 18, 2010)

my webalizer-wrapper  file can be seen at:
http://www.consumergroup.com/webalizer.txt

Thank yoU!


----------

